# Flash floods



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

You know all those red and white painted marker stones you see in Morocco? Well ....

Ouarzazate

That's from the Torygraph this week


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

What's Death doing hanging on to that truck?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> What's Death doing hanging on to that truck?


He's wearing a Djellaba, the Moroccan equivalent of a hoody :wink:

Pete


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

sitting here in Agadir waiting for the road to Mirleft to be rebuilt.

Anyone have word on the suitability of the Aurir bridge for a motorhome crossing? Has the river gone down yet?

Cheers!
Matt


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Matt,

If you've got good internet, might be worth keeping your eye on this thread on the Hubb forum and maybe ask on there as well....

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/morocco/severe-weather-warnings-road-closures-78382-5

Sidi Ifni not looking too good. especially the campsite.

Safe travels.

Pete


----------

